# Tarpon drag setting



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

It appears that the prefered Tarpon/kune pop trolling set up includes a lever drag reel along the lines of a TLD or Tiagra spooled with 40# mono. On the end of the main line is a wind on leader then a barrel swivel with whatever heavy mono/flouro leader securing the hook/jig.

Assuming this is the recipe what should be the drag setting at strike? 1/3-1/4 line test? Also, if the rod is in the rod holder should you troll with the drag in the strike position, free spool, or somewhere in between the two?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I troll mine on strike at 15 pounds.


----------

